# Do you guys remember this bike brand?



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Local shop bought out another shop and I got to pick thru some stuff and ended up getting this NOS A2E steel frame for next to nothing. I remember their booth at interbike in vegas in the mid 90's - they had Anthony Kiedis from the Chili Peppers at the booth. I think he was friends with the owners.

I don't know much about these frames. Sticker says Three Amigos and Made in USA / NY. Not much on the internet - is it Tange Prestige ? Mid 90's ? It has a small cable guide on the seat tube area just like my Ritchey.

Need your help. This is my next project but I don't know what components would have been spec'd around that time............Any of you guys know about these ?

As always, I appreciate you lending knowledge! Thanks.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

mello211 said:


> Local shop bought out another shop and I got to pick thru some stuff and ended up getting this NOS A2E steel frame for next to nothing. I remember their booth at interbike in vegas in the mid 90's - they had Anthony Kiedis from the Chili Peppers at the booth. I think he was friends with the owners.
> 
> I don't know much about these frames. Sticker says Three Amigos and Made in USA / NY. Not much on the internet - is it Tange Prestige ? Mid 90's ? It has a small cable guide on the seat tube area just like my Ritchey.
> 
> ...


I would love to find an old Barracuda like that. They always had a cult following.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't know much about them. I guess I tend to know more about the brands that we carried or brands that we rode back in the day when I worked at a shop.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Barracuda*

I have some Barracuda bar ends. I have no idea where they came from.


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

barracuda is the brand. the a2e is the model. should be tange prestige. they were making bikes at least until 2000 and probably later. a friend of mine used to rep the line. at some point they were owned by ross and sold again. i dont remember any of the bikes being particularly expensive, but they werent something youd find at walmart either.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a barracuda comp myself which was tange prestige ultimate superlite tubing. They were founded in 1993 and they had a famous woman racer (Lisa Munich) as their first sponsored pro rider, as she was short and they were trying to cater to the 'smaller' stature riders which they figured was an untapped market segment to go after at the time. Anyways, the A2E was Tange Prestige MTB oversized according to my 1994 Mountain Biking buyer's guide.

Hmmmm, makes me tempted to try and get that comp frame back, I sold it to a co-worker who uses it still as a sunday pathways bike.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

Now I remember the smaller rider thing with Barracuda. Anthony Keidis was not exactly 6ft. Was that rider Lisa M. pretty good looking ? I remenber watching her on the NORBA curcuit (Mt. Snow, Bromont, Mt. St. Anne's....those were awesome days to spectate, Juli, Ruthie, Tinker, JT, H-Ball, Weins, Frissey, Djkneik (sp) etc..... 

If this frame has the cable guide for cantis then it must be mid 90's prior to the market going to V-brakes. What year did everything go to V's - 95' 96?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Didn't Tammi Jaques ride for them as well? I thought she wan't all that hard on the eyes either.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I think so, before she married one of the grewal boys.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I worked at a shop that sold those*

They were a great value. Good parts spec, at least at first. Tree Amigos was their program to give back to the environment. Something to do with trails and trees and whatnot. Anyway, that frame would probably have been sold as a frameset, or at least an XT kit, or original XTR. As I recall, Barracuda was aligned with Manitou at the time, so a second generation, or third generation Manitou fork would be appropriate. Probably the Third gen, the one with the blue and silver graphics.

We sold alot more of their low end to midrange stuff in the shop I worked at. I recall that they had a killer aluminum frameset back then, as well. It was black and silver as I recall. One of our co-workers got one. Pretty sweet. Have fun building that one up!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool bike with the tear drop tubing to stiffen up the ride. the original Yeti built one or 2 of their top of the line bikes. Dont remember to much else of them that has not been said.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

mello211 said:


> I don't know much about these frames. Sticker says Three Amigos and Made in USA / NY. Not much on the internet - is it Tange Prestige ? Mid 90's ? It has a small cable guide on the seat tube area just like my Ritchey.
> 
> Need your help. This is my next project but I don't know what components would have been spec'd around that time............Any of you guys know about these ?
> 
> As always, I appreciate you lending knowledge! Thanks.


http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step2.asp?Brand=Barracuda

This site shows five model years of that model, but your paint is consistent only with 1996, although 1994's colors aren't shown. This gives full specs. If it's a '96, it's too bad the brakes didn't come with it!

Enjoy...


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

'95 UNLTD pic:










It's a C  l bike

Remember Juergen Beneke and a guy called Eric Carter if I remember correctly rode for them too.

In my '95 brochure the A2E's paint is "Ti platte front w/transculent red rear". For '95 it is a LX bike and one can choose from 3 suspension forks: 
- Marzocchi XCR
- Manitou Magnum
- RS Mag21

Melvin


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

It was someone from Yeti who started Barracuda, first bike had some similarities with the ARC, but no loopstays.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

I have an old 12" Barracuda (think it's an A2T) that I use as a trials bike. The poor thing has had the crap beat out of it. Before being a trials bike, my friend used it for a couple years as a dirt jumper. Before that it belonged to the owner of the local bike shop. I will try to get some pictures for you guys....


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

They had a pretty big race team which was co-sponsored by Dos Equis beer. I'm pretty sure they were originally a Michigan based company and the only affiliation with Yeti was their top of the line race bikes were built at the Yeti shop.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> They had a pretty big race team which was co-sponsored by Dos Equis beer. I'm pretty sure they were originally a Michigan based company and the only affiliation with Yeti was their top of the line race bikes were built at the Yeti shop.


yes.. and those were easton aluminum.long and low racing bikes.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*"Cudas*

A friend of mine used to sell those. I nearly bought one of their dualies, which was an alloy Catamount style URT frame with LX gear and Indy SL. They also had a cheaper chromo URT bike with STX and Spyder, a 4 bar style bike and numerous alloy hardtails.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> They had a pretty big race team which was co-sponsored by Dos Equis beer. I'm pretty sure they were originally a Michigan based company and the only affiliation with Yeti was their top of the line race bikes were built at the Yeti shop.


I believe Chris Herting built the race frames - so the Yeti connection. They guy with the money behind Barracuda was one of the owners/investors of Steelcase furniture. I think it was the kid. When Barracuda started draining the investor's money, pops pulled the plug and left quite a few debts unpaid.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*94'*

i disliked the rear brake cable "loop" that was on the frame, instead of having a brake cable hanger. this "loop" they had on the frames, required that you use a brake cable housing inner sheath. Other than that...I really liked the bikes. As I remember Anthony Keids from the Red Hot Chilipepers got a gold team DOS XX bike. I can still see the pic in my mind.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There was also this beefy 4-bar duallie that looked like a cross between the front end of a Mountain Cycles San Andreas and the back end of an Intense M-1. They had another 4-bar earlier that was designed by Dave Turner as memory serves, 4-bar walking beam linkage. That was in 1993. The later one I mention above was like 1998-99 era.


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

I almost bought a Barracuda [Comp?] but decided on my Mammoth instead.

The one I was looking at was steel with XTR and a Mag 21 fork. These had the bent tube rear triangles, black and white paint and were made by Yeti in Durango - I think - before frame manufacturing was sent overseas.

Wish I had that Barracuda now! ...and a Breezer.. and a Phoenix ... and a ..........


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Breezer*



Bruce P said:


> I almost bought a Barracuda [Comp?] but decided on my Mammoth instead.
> 
> The one I was looking at was steel with XTR and a Mag 21 fork. These had the bent tube rear triangles, black and white paint and were made by Yeti in Durango - I think - before frame manufacturing was sent overseas.
> 
> Wish I had that Barracuda now! ...and a Breezer.. and a Phoenix ... and a ..........


What kind of Breezer? Hint hint.


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

ScottyMTB said:


> What kind of Breezer? Hint hint.


Ha! I remember Breezers with the rigid Breezer forks. Are you selling yours with the Amp?

I am really not buying buying bikes these days but it would be intersting to know - just in case....

I'm in Longmont. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*There is a spam thread*

There is a spam thread in this forum about it. Not too far down the page.
Howdy neighbor. I live in Brighton, not too far.


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw the header for the spam thread but didn't look into it. I'll check it out and see!


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

O.K. I saw your bike Scotty and it looks sweet.

What I wish I had purchased back in 'the day' was a black and creme [sort of retro] fully rigid Breezer Mt. bike. They cut quite the dash and were always reviewed very highly as well.

I have seen a few at Moab and thought they were beautiful.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Breezer*



Bruce P said:


> O.K. I saw your bike Scotty and it looks sweet.
> 
> What I wish I had purchased back in 'the day' was a black and creme [sort of retro] fully rigid Breezer Mt. bike. They cut quite the dash and were always reviewed very highly as well.
> 
> I have seen a few at Moab and thought they were beautiful.


You mean like this?


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

Back to the Barracuda, not that Breezer isn't worthy of hijacking a thread. I bought a COMP model in August of '94. I ended up working at that shop for the next two years after that. It was a great bike. When I got mine it came with a Manitou fork that was a scaled down version of the 3. Sometime around 1996 maybe as early as 1995 Ross Bicycles of NY bought them. So, if it says something on it about NY you can be sure it was a ROSS made frame. I don't think there were many real changes though. I never heard what happened to ROSS or Barracuda after that. I still have mine out in the garage. Sold off the original Manitou fork and bought a first gen Judy XC. Barracuda had some interesting ideas. In the 95 and 96 catalogs there was all sorts of info about carbon fiber frames. Guess that never really happened. Oh well...


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

*Gone Downmarket!*

I'm not very familiar with the barracuda brand but they've gone seriously downmarket (in the UK at least). I seem to see alot of cheap full suspension barracudas around (notch above Wallmart though). Old Barracudas look good though. 

Fluff


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

Old Barracudas that were hand built in Durango, Colorado were real beauties.

Yes Scotty, that's the bike - nice!

[edit] ... Actually, if I remember correctly, the year I was looking at Barracuda bikes was just when they were going to begin manufacture in Taiwan. The bike I was looking at was a closeout from previous year and still had the bent single tube rear triangle [ala Yeti] which was supposed to add strength but looked very cool as well.

They had 2 models in the shop. Top of the line was full XTR and Mag 21. 'Lower end' model was the same delicious frame but with DX/LX components and a Mag 10 fork.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Just to hijack this thread a little more. The singler bend rear end yeti used was a cook bros/mongoose bmx inovation. I dont remember the durango cudas having this though. Any pics of theses?


----------



## Bruce P (Feb 1, 2006)

No photos - I never got the Barracuda.

The shop was Colorado Bike Service in Avon, Colorado [I actually thought it was Eagle Vail] and the owner's name was Jeff. This was around 1990 and the Barracuda frames were made by Yeti.

I may give a call and see if he still runs the place and if he has any photos - I once had the brochure from that period.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

An they were feture in some MTB video from around 95 somebody's something Hammer Time some guy was riding one down a trail and crashed, then there was alt his ex-bmxer jumping mtbs with no brakes and ticks an mat hoffman doing some crazy jump.
I always remeber near the start the guy who crashed (sponsored i guess) singing some ditty that went ...ding ding ding ding...Baracuda! or something... there fore a mate of mine went and tracked one done here in oz and bought one...


----------



## Shredman (Jan 16, 2004)

mello211 said:


> Now I remember the smaller rider thing with Barracuda. Anthony Keidis was not exactly 6ft. Was that rider Lisa M. pretty good looking ? I remenber watching her on the NORBA curcuit (Mt. Snow, Bromont, Mt. St. Anne's....those were awesome days to spectate, Juli, Ruthie, Tinker, JT, H-Ball, Weins, Frissey, Djkneik (sp) etc.....
> 
> If this frame has the cable guide for cantis then it must be mid 90's prior to the market going to V-brakes. What year did everything go to V's - 95' 96?


Lisa M was not nearly the babe that Tammy was. She stayed at our hotel at Mt Snow in 94 and we got to rap with her a bit. She was very nice, but my brother classified her and some of the other early XC girls as "mini linebackers"


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Just finished it yesterday, got off ebay for $138cdn total (counting shipping), toronto police services auction, needed to replace a few minor bits but this is essentially how she would have left the showroom floor originally, other than the tires obviously (came with Onza Porc IIs). Ok, the bar ends would have been the Onza L-bends too but these tranz-x's are actually a virtual clone of those, and I was out of black Onza Porcipaw grips, and also had to use a blue cable yoke in front as I didn't have a second purple one available, but still, a lot more authentic that many restorations we all end up doing.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Incredible.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

DeeEight
Just finished it yesterday said:


> Not sure what you mean by authentic restoration?? Do you mean period correct or back to 100% original?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

In this case, period correct and as brand correct as I'm able. To be 100% original it'd need Porc II tires, Onza grips, and the STX shifters back. But my only onza grips of the right model are yellow or purple, and the thing came stock with black grips so I'm trying to stay correct to the colour more than the part models in that area. 

Most folks when doing "restorations" on here, whether it be some Klein, a FatChance, or a Ritchey or something just slap whatever is period correct on and pay little attention to what the brands actually used at the time, or might have specifically used on that model.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, I suppose it you had a NOS frame, say a Stumpjumper, and wanted it to be 100% original you would go with the parts that came it. But most bikes were modified by the owners, different saddles, grips, tires, etc, to be ridden. Fats, Ritcheys, Kleins were available as framesets and you could built it with whatever you wanted on it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

D8 - normally you are so temperate with your comments. Why the recent lashing out against other people's restorations? As kb11 points out, many bikes were purchased as frames, back in the day, and so an accurate resto would be one that has period correct parts. Many others are set up like factory built models. I just haven't seen the problem you are raising.

You might also note that the last few restorations posted by me have been 100% factory models in or close to showroom condition. A nice resto is not just about parts but finish too.  [they were btw a Fat Chance and Ritchey too]


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Me? Temperate? LOL


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ha ha - glad you liked that


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> I had a barracuda comp myself which was tange prestige ultimate superlite tubing. They were founded in 1993 and they had a famous woman racer (Lisa Munich) as their first sponsored pro rider, as she was short and they were trying to cater to the 'smaller' stature riders which they figured was an untapped market segment to go after at the time. Anyways, the A2E was Tange Prestige MTB oversized according to my 1994 Mountain Biking buyer's guide.
> 
> Hmmmm, makes me tempted to try and get that comp frame back, I sold it to a co-worker who uses it still as a sunday pathways bike.


I have pictures of Lisa on her new Barracuda fractory that I had taken myself and I'm pretty sure it was at Mammoth in '92. She had gone straight from her Specialized ride to Barracuda and I remember at that time her father was having some serious health issues. Chris Herting had also recently left YETI to go full time with his 3D company. I have to get a scanner!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Blue collar vintage!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi DeeEight,

Though Chris could supply Yo's with RecordOR, the majority was of course sold frame only. Hence I think it wouldn't make sense if everyone had suddenly a RecordOR specced one.

I do think Barracudas are cool, but the point with them is that at some point they were really into sourcing alternative parts in Taiwan. More in the industry did that back then and they often end up with not so appealing mixtures. Honestly I don't think it would hurt if you didn't try to keep it all original.

Put the '95 brochure on the scanner:










2










4
5
6
7
8
9
10










12
13
14
15
16
Prijslijst

- Melvin


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is a 12" Cuda, very well used. A bit of a freakshow build. It has been a good beginners trials bike.

It didn't show well in the pic, but there is 1 part on the bike older than the frame. Who can spot it?


----------



## Hawk1970 (Mar 6, 2006)

*SHIMANO DX Pedals......*

that reminds me.....I have to get my 20+ year old set of the same pedals back from my friend who borrowed them from me after he bent his Primo pedals.


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

Sweet,
I have an as new Baracuda cuda comp, has possibly 20 miles on it.....not sure what year it is, anyone know...?
Hmmm trials bike !! not a bad idea.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

1994.


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

Trekster said:


> Sweet,
> I have an as new Baracuda cuda comp, has possibly 20 miles on it.....not sure what year it is, anyone know...?
> Hmmm trials bike !! not a bad idea.


It's a 1994. I own the same bike. I bought mine in August of '94. Unfortunately mine is in much worse shape as I raced it pretty hard for about 3 or 4 years. In '95 I upgraded the Manitou fork to a Judy XC when they first came out, but other than that mine is stock. I pretty much just hangs in the garage now as I've moved on to other bikes.


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

it is too small for my daughter...what might I ask for it $$$$

thx,
Trekster


----------



## ndbike (Jun 18, 2005)

Trekster said:


> it is too small for my daughter...what might I ask for it $$$$
> 
> thx,
> Trekster


I recall paying just under $1000 in August of 1994 if that helps you out at all.


----------



## Trekster (Apr 25, 2005)

$300.00 sounds good.

thx,
T


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

I just had to post this. (courtesy of TeamCow)


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

*'Cuda*

Heres a pic of my old Barracuda A2R, it was a 1996 frame I think, not 100% sure, bought it as a frameset and built it up with parts I had, it replaced the 2000 Klein Mantra I cracked years back. Sold the bike along time ago, wish I had kept it cause it was a beaut. Tear-drop down tube and top tube, Tange Prestige steel, it was a sweet ride and I loved the colour, the pics don't really do it justice.....


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

Sweet Breezer!

I still kick myself for selling my NOS Breezer Lightning frame and my Breezer Venturi road bike.

If your paint job get's scratched up, there is a place in Central California that can recreate the paintjob with decals and all. I think they are called Cyclart or something close. I inquired back in 2001 for my Venturi.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to know. There was a pretty high end Barracuda on Craigslist here in Denver the other day for cheap, but it was gone in minutes.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Baulz said:


> Here is a 12" Cuda, very well used. A bit of a freakshow build. It has been a good beginners trials bike.
> 
> It didn't show well in the pic, but there is 1 part on the bike older than the frame. Who can spot it?


sorta looks like a Shimano 600 deraileur being used a a tensioner.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> sorta looks like a Shimano 600 deraileur being used a a tensioner.


Forgot about that pic!

You are close, it's a Sport LX derailleur being used as a tensioner.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

What about the pedals? They look 80s.


----------



## acroy (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool thread!
Check out my one and only bike for a number of years.
I bought a new A2M (I think? It had a USA-made sticker, Easton alum, white and black paint) for $600 back in 98 or 99 when they went under and were being closed out. lx/xt as I recall, Manitou bumber fork. It was my only bike, used instead of a car in college days, thousands of miles around campus and town. I had a second set of wheels with nobbies for the dirt.
Unfortunatley I broke the frame at the dropout in 2001. I managed to find a Ross contact, and they honored the "lifetime" warranty by sending the frame in the pic! 
I've been riding it almost every day, commuting 15 miles every day, and switching wheels for dirt on evenings and weekends. This frame has around 17,000 miles, best guess.
Bar ends are still stock. That's it. But check out cool Kooka Bonnie cranks, Answer ATAC stem (150mm x 0 degree!), old-school Magura hydro rim brakes with braces, Z2 Bomber fork! 
Bike weighs in at ~27lbs as you see it, lights and all.
The black loop behind the cogs is the kiddie trailer mount.
Still riding this every day as the commuter, but finally bought me a modern bike for the dirt - Racer-X.
Love the old Barracudas though. Pure sweetness, never ever seen another till a Paris vacation last week when I saw an A2R chained to a lightpost! looked bone-stock and well-used but cared for.

Anyone have the MTBR review from mid-late 90's scanned in? I still have it at home...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

I sold Barracudas in the mid 90s, nice bikes but unknown so a hard sell. They seemed a bit steep, felt like you were riding over the front wheel. About the teardrop shaped downtube, the rep told me the only real reason for the shaped tubes was to make them big enough to get the logo on!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Barracuda straight blade fork that I just painted to match my newest SS.


----------



## HiHorse (Oct 13, 2006)

*Yeah, I remember. I love my A2T*

I bought this Barracuda A2T in 1993 at Las Colinas bike shop in the Dallas area. It listed for almost $2000 but I got it for $1200. I've been riding it ever since and it is still my favorite overall bike. I took these pics about a week ago. It is still 100% original but the Manitou Three has given out again and as hard as I have tried, elastomers are nowhere to be found. So, it is about to undergo a few upgrades. I will likely ride this hardtail until it disintegrates.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I live in Durango, and you still Barracudas all over the place. The Dos XX / Barracuda team van still serves as storage for MBS.


----------



## Sproco1 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Cuda decals*

I am converting my 1993 A2M barracuda to a single speed. It is getting new paint. I was wondering if anyone knows a source for the Cuda decal?:thumbsup:


----------



## acroy (Jun 20, 2006)

i think the Cuda brand is alive and well in the uk, shops on Ebay sell the new (crap) cudas. You might try hitting one of them up for a sticker - best of luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*Another 1993 A2T..*

Rebuilt this bike for a good friend about 5 years ago then about 1 1/2 year ago he offers it for sale. A really fun bike to ride. I eventually replaced the Mag21 with a rigid fork off an old GT.


----------



## cj2a11713 (Oct 19, 2006)

my first real mountain bike was a A 2R. i loved that bike. i folded both wheels w/ in the first month and bent the fork after 6 months. it got a mag21r and ringle hubs w/ sun rhino lite rims. after about another year and a half i replace the rest of it w/ my first cannondale super v. thats a hole other story.


----------



## Sproco1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Posted this in the singl speed group. Hoping someone here may have an answer. I did see that a 95 catalog was posted. Intereting is that between 93 and 95 the A2M went aluminum. 

Giving new life to a Barracuda A2M built in 93 by Frank :thumbsup: down the street from Barracuda. Horizontal track dropouts were just fitted and I am in the process of collecting parts. I was wondering if anyone knows the proper seatpost size for this bike. The frame is tange prestige dihedral steel tubing. The stem that was in there is not much of a clue, since it fit tight, really tight that is. I recall questioning the shop owners need to use persuation to get the post in :madman: The post I removed is 26.6 but i am thinking 26.4 is correct. Calipers in the tube are in between. I'd like to order a post before the bike returns from the painter. And this all got started because I was to cheap to buy a new suspension fork


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Barracuda, yeah, I've got one of those, my son's using it. That thing has been passed around more than should be legal, and still it comes back for more. Mine's the Tange Prestige SL flavor. Was used when my buddy bought it, he used it as a messenger rig in NYC, shaky bombed matte black so as not to attract attention= He gave the frame and matching 26.8? Synchros super long Ti post, and a frozen BB. We got that out, and it rocks to this day. Thanks for the memories! The made in New York ones, weren't they made by Spooky before they went belly up?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well my Cuda XXFX frame arrived (ebay auction, $82US), and its in good shape for what's really a 98/98 even though the seller described it as a 2004. It might have a 2004 Fox Vanilla R shock, but the Hayes 22mm disc mount is kinda a giveaway to its true vintage. Thank god pricepoint stocks the A2Z 22 to 51mm adapters. Frame's a medium size which means should I actually attempt to use it myself I'm still gonna need about a 100mm stem and a rear offset seatpost to get it to fit close to what I like. Weight's not too bad for a 6.2" travel DH frame at 8.9 Ibs, but man the leverage ratio on the shock... 1.5" stroke... has a 1050 pound spring on it.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice frame, I used to have a Zzyzx that would look good on there. 

How similar is that frame to the early Norco VPS?

Any build plans yet? Going to use one of your many Judy XL's?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well according to the 1998 Mountain Bike buyer's guide, the frame originally did have a ZZYZX on it, and I have one myself, but running a front rim brake and rear disc doesn't make that much sense to me. But I have that NOS Noleen DH also sitting around and all it needs is to fabricate a disc adapter for it, and since I'd have to run an adapter in the back anyways...


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Well according to the 1998 Mountain Bike buyer's guide, the frame originally did have a ZZYZX on it, and I have one myself, but running a front rim brake and rear disc doesn't make that much sense to me. But I have that NOS Noleen DH also sitting around and all it needs is to fabricate a disc adapter for it, and since I'd have to run an adapter in the back anyways...


I remember seeing pics of that bike in some mail order ad with a 6" front rotor and 8" on the back. It looked weird.

Find it hard to believe you don't have a 22mm Hayes caliper in your collection. The adaptors to use an IS caliper aren't cheap, I looked into getting one for my 4 banger.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

$17 isn't cheap ?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=11297&style_id=115 A2ZDB1


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

That's a good deal.:thumbsup: Will keep that in mind if I ever get the 4 banger going again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> Frame's a medium size which means should I actually attempt to use it myself I'm still gonna need about a 100mm stem and a rear offset seatpost to get it to fit close to what I like.


Well, if it's your 'downhill' rig, you're better off with the shorty stem on there anyway.

What kind of riding are you planing to use it for?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Damned if i know... i'm a bike ho... its just gonna be one of 7 extra frames hanging around in my basement awaiting a parts and a project idea to form. I've got two true north frames to get to, an oryx, a mikado restoration which has only just recently reached the bare frame stage (took me two years to remove the headset, fork, stem, bar, seatpost, brakes and rear derailleur). Still gotta take apart my ti mega so i can get the chainstay crack welded. Broke it in july, haven't done anything to it since. Still has the mud on it from the last ride.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I used that adapter on my El Santo build (Marzocchi went to post mounts for 2006)...seems like a quality unit.


----------



## chuckrettig (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a 1997 A2E. Great bike but time has come for a new one. I repainted it white at some point and have changed all the components. Still rides great but as I get older, my but is starting to hurt so I have bought a full suspension. Anybody interested in the Barracuda? Location is NJ.
Chuck


----------



## Jkuo (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish I could still ride my old Barracuda. I bought one of their aluminum frames back in '96 from Supergo on closeout. That bike was a lot of fun, for some reason, I just liked the way it rode better than my other bikes. Unfortunately, I was in a race one weekend and the bottom bracket pulled out of the shell. All the threads on the drive side stripped out. afterwards, I shimmed it and mounted another BB in there. That held out for a few hundred more miles, then it failed again and I had to retire the frame.


----------



## t2s2bj (Jul 1, 2007)

*Barracuda Dos Equis Team Model*

Thinking about selling my Barracuda Dos Equis Team Model. Anybody know if there's any interest out there. It's in really good shape and all original. I'm in Phoenix, AZ. I know from the reviews it's still getting great reviews.


----------



## bytesiz (Sep 6, 2007)

*Another one*

Still my wife's favorite bike... not sure of the vintage but she had it before I met her so that would make it earlier than 1996. She used for a few podium finishes at local races.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> I have some Barracuda bar ends. I have no idea where they came from.


Barraduda barends (bigger diameter and welded) were made by Craig Metalcraft in Chicago and are a different company than Barracuda bikes. Barracuda bikes did put their name on JD barends out of Taiwan as OE equipment on some of their models


----------

